# Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!



## Notung (4. Juli 2010)

fHallo Leute,
die Brolly Zeiten sind vorbei!!
Auch keine Liege und Schlafsack mehr.
Wir haben keine Chanche mehr!!!!!!!!
Das Karpfenangeln ist vorbei.

http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FiZ_4-09_Seite 22-23.pdf


Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> die Brolly Zeiten sind vorbei!!
> Auch keine Liege und Schlafsack mehr.
> Wir haben keine Chanche mehr!!!!!!!!
> ...




Hääää . .  .|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ein wenig genauer bitte.|supergri


#h#h#h


----------



## Notung (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Hallo,
kommt noch bekomme den anhang nicht rein!


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Das Bayer. Natutschutzgesetz gibt es nicht erst seit heute ...


----------



## Notung (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Hallo,
die ersten Vereine greifen durch!!!!
Gruß


----------



## Schleie! (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Was is daran neu?


----------



## Notung (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Marco, hör auf zu heulen!!!! warts verdammtnochmal ab, was noch kommt!!!
> 
> Du tust Dir damit keinen Gefallen



Hallo,
warum???
Fränkische Seenland,
war ich und habe dies zu lesen bekommen.
Gruß


----------



## Frosch38 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Schirm Karpfenstuhl Decke davon steht ja nichts ist doch eine Alternative


----------



## Notung (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Hallo,
ja, Decke und Stuhl, das einzige was möglich war,
sonst hätte ich das Gewässer verlassen müssen.

Schirm mit Seitenflügel geht auch nicht mehr!!
Gruß


----------



## Royal-Class (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Oder VW Multivan, Bett aufklappen fertig...
Wenn das Wechselkennzeichen kommt noch einfacher.
Die können ja keinem Vorschreiben welches Auto man fahren darf.


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



Royal-Class schrieb:


> Oder VW Multivan, Bett aufklappen fertig...
> Wenn das Wechselkennzeichen kommt noch einfacher.
> Die können ja keinem Vorschreiben welches Auto man fahren darf.


 

:q

Machen manche schon seit Jahren,gibt genug Gewässer wo man bis ans Wasser fahren kann und erspart sich viel Arbeit,keine Regen Stürme Zelte sichern Leinen straff ziehen..... ^^

Aber son Zelt hat auch was von mehr Naturfeeling,daher hab ich keine Probleme damit,auch die Carpangler die ich ab und zu Kontrolliere,laßt sie doch solange sie alles sauber und ordentlich halten nix zerstören.....sollen sie sich doch ne Bude bauen.

Bald brauch man noch nen Wiesenbegehungsschein damit seltenes Gras net umkommt ^^

Vieleicht sollten wir Angler auch Werbung schalten im TV,die neue Nabu TV Werbung zieht da wieder an uns vorbei und zeigt uns wie es geht,und wie man neue Anhänger findet,während wir Angler uns selber runtermachen und mit Auflagen Verboten vollhauen.


lg


----------



## Schleie! (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Also in meinen Golf passt sogar eine 200x90 matratze rein, wenn ich die hinteren sitze umklappe und den beifahrersitz bis vor mach.


----------



## Schleie! (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

richtig, überall geht das nicht


----------



## Frosch38 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Man man das sind ja Id...:v


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Was is daran neu?





Das frag ich mich grad auch... bei uns issses fast gleich in Ba Wü in unserem Verein !!!


----------



## snorreausflake (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Das frag ich mich grad auch... bei uns issses fast gleich in Ba Wü in unserem Verein !!!


In BaWü brauchst das Zelt erst gar net auspacken da ja Nachtangeln eh verboten ist#q
Das aber irgendwann das "Wildcampen" immer mehr eingeschränkt wird war ja abzusehen#t Hat wie so oft immer mehr Überhand bzw. komische Ausmaße angenommen und ob dem Zelt der Boden fehlt oder net ist auch egal, das Gras ist erst mal am Arsch


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Dein Smiley kannst dir sparen... Zelte mit Boden sind verboten außer an unserem Camping Platz der natuerlich nur in einem Eck der 4 Seen steht, Grillen ist überall verboten außer an festen Grillplätzen die auch nur da beim Campingplatz sind.

Wir dürfen keinen "ganzen Haushalt" am Angelplatz aufbauen wie es bei Karpfenfischer eigentlich üblich ist, das wird alles ermahnt und bei wiederholtem Falle gibts Jahreskarten Entzug und jut ist.

Außerdem kommt das Nachtangelverbot anscheinend sowieso komplett weg wurde mir gesagt - abr das sieht man dann..... ich kann auch ohne da will ich sowieso pennen !!!

Mir reichts von 4Uhr Morgens ab !


----------



## Udo561 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Hi,
ich begrüsse solch eine Entscheidung.
Wenn man sich mal so manche " Nachtlager" entlang eines Flußes ansieht würde ich auch nicht anders entscheiden.
Da liegt am Tag darauf der Müll rum , Äste oder Sträucher wurden abgeschnitten weil sie beim angeln störten , Lagerfeuer werden gemacht und das Gelände rundum ist plattgetreten.
Da wird zum Teil gesoffen und ein Lärm verursacht das andere Angler das Weite suchen weil sie nicht mehr in Ruhe angeln können.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Notung (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Hallo,
ich begrüße das ganz und gar nicht,
ich wollte einfach nur unter meinem Schirm nächtigen.
Gruß


----------



## Lostparadise (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich begrüsse solch eine Entscheidung.
> Wenn man sich mal so manche " Nachtlager" entlang eines Flußes ansieht würde ich auch nicht anders entscheiden.
> Da liegt am Tag darauf der Müll rum , Äste oder Sträucher wurden abgeschnitten weil sie beim angeln störten , Lagerfeuer werden gemacht und das Gelände rundum ist plattgetreten.
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht ob du Nachtangeln gehst???? Ob du ein Zelt  hast usw.... Wie kann man den als Angler solch eine Entscheidung begrüssen? Ich würde mal sagen ich würde begrüssen wenn man gegen solche Leute was machen würde...


----------



## Notung (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Auf dem Stuhl darfst Du ja, nur Liege fällt weg




|supergri|supergri|supergri
Stimmt da kann keiner was machen!


----------



## zrako (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Auf dem Stuhl darfst Du ja, nur Liege fällt weg


Noch!!! der stuhl fällt auch bald weg, dient ja ebenfalls der bequemlichkeit^^


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Das ist ja kein Gesetz, das sich speziell gegen Angler richtet, ist nicht Gegenstand des Fischereigesetzes, ist nicht aufgenommen in die Fischereiverordnung, nicht in den Ausführungsbestimmungen.

Es ist Gegenstand des Naturschutzes und seiner Umsetzung.
Diese hier angesprochene Regelung gibt es schon sehr sehr lange,

nur wurde diese nicht immer verfolgt, Augen zugedrückt, Angler in Frieden ihr Hobby ausüben lassen 
alles nach dem Motto:

"leben und leben lassen"

Nur mit dem "leben und dem leben lassen" haben es einige viele keinen Bezug mehr .. die Umwelt, die geschützt werden muss, leidet zunehmend an der Masse und der Art derer, die wild campieren.

Auf Campingplätze und davon haben wir viele sehr schöne und problemlos erreichbare, geht gewisse Leute nicht, da sie dort in ihrer Art unerwünscht sind, sie sich dort nicht ausleben (auf Kosten eben von "leben und leben lassen") können, das Geld für den Camping lieber noch in zusätzlichen Alkohol anlegen.

Ich möchte hier von den Erlebnissen der letzten heißen Tage um Münchens Gewässer nicht erzählen ... die Sauforgien, Schulabschlussfeiern dieser Tage lassen jeden verstummen ... aber auch die, die angeblich nur anständig mal Natur erleben wollen und ihr Abenteuer "suchen" ...
die Camper haben die Natur vermüllt, geschädigt ...

jetzt muss erstmal Schluss sein damit ...


----------



## Notung (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier von den Erlebnissen der letzten heißen Tage um Münchens Gewässer nicht erzählen ... die Sauforgien, Schulabschlussfeiern dieser Tage lassen jeden verstummen ...
> die Camper an den Seen haben die Natur geschädigt ...
> 
> und auch Angler haben leider ihren Beitrag dazu geleistet ...



Hallo,
da macht aber keiner was,
weil diese Leute sind nicht alleine und müssen sich nicht Ausweißen.
Gruß


----------



## Schleie! (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Solche Gesetze sind immer wieder dadurch entstanden, weil viele Leute nicht mal gehandelt haben und nur gejammert, andererseits viele sich einfach nicht auskennen.
Die Opis jammern "die hauen nen Eimer Futter ins Wasser, kein Wunder, dass nichts mehr geht". Ja mei, wer Fisch will muss eben auch was dafür tun, und die Fische sind eben nicht nur so doof, dass se 5meter vorm Rand nur darauf warten, dass mal jemand nen Wurm reinhält.
Und beim Zelten genauso..."Die sitzen da tagelang am Wasser, man kann dort nimmer Fischen. Und weil die dort so viel füttern, geht da auch nichts" Genau...Wir Karpfenangler haben auch 365Tage im jahr das Zelt am Wasser stehen, weil wir arbeiten ja nichts, haben keine Familie ect. Dass mal jemand sieht, dass viele von uns erst Abends kommen und morgens um 8uhr schonwieder weg sind, das sieht keiner so.

Ein Zelt ohne Boden macht das Gras kaputt. Mit Bodenplane steht das Gras nach 2 Tagen wieder wie davor. Denke auch, dass das jeder weiß, wer schonmal mit/ohne Bodenplane gezeltet hat.

Das mit dem Müll, Äste abgebrochen ect. muss nicht sein, aber das liegt garantiert nicht daran, weil dort irgendwo ein Zelt steht. Wenn dort ein Zelt steht umso besser - da kann ich hingehn und die Leute kräftig ermahnen. Einen tag danach kann ja jeder kommen und es auf irgendwelche schieben, die dort mal "gezeltet" haben.
Ich habe immer einen Müllsack dabei, der bei mir am Zelt hängt. Und wenn ich mal 3 Plätze weiter rinterlauf, dann is der Müllsack schon halb voll. Und zwar nicht mit Boilietüten ect, nene, Dosenmais, Maden und Würmerpackungen! Aber nein, es waren ja die Karpfenangler, die mal gezeltet haben.

Es wird immer nur gejammert ect, wieso geht keiner mal hin und schaut sich die Lage vor Ort an? Und Fragt die Leute mal, was sie mit ihrem Müll z.B. machen? Nene, immer nur hintenrum gejammert und beschwert.


----------



## Varvio03 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Solche Gesetze sind immer wieder dadurch entstanden, weil viele Leute nicht mal gehandelt haben und nur gejammert, andererseits viele sich einfach nicht auskennen.
> Die Opis jammern "die hauen nen Eimer Futter ins Wasser, kein Wunder, dass nichts mehr geht". Ja mei, wer Fisch will muss eben auch was dafür tun, und die Fische sind eben nicht nur so doof, dass se 5meter vorm Rand nur darauf warten, dass mal jemand nen Wurm reinhält.
> Und beim Zelten genauso..."Die sitzen da tagelang am Wasser, man kann dort nimmer Fischen. Und weil die dort so viel füttern, geht da auch nichts" Genau...Wir Karpfenangler haben auch 365Tage im jahr das Zelt am Wasser stehen, weil wir arbeiten ja nichts, haben keine Familie ect. Dass mal jemand sieht, dass viele von uns erst Abends kommen und morgens um 8uhr schonwieder weg sind, das sieht keiner so.
> 
> ...


 

Gebe dir da vollkommen Recht, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Schleie! (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



> Im Übrigen empfinde ich es schon als übertrieben, wenn im Eingangspost behauptet wird, dass man nicht mehr auf Karpfen angeln könnte, weil man sich nicht bequem genug einrichten kann.



Das kommt jedoch drauf an, was man unter Karpfenangeln versteht. Nur auf Karpfen angeln, das kann ich auch am Tag mit der Feederrute.

Mir persönlich würde da aber was fehlen. Die Stille der Nacht, in der Natur sein, bei Sonnenauf - und Untergang, ect.
Außerdem will ich in meinem Urlaub nicht jeden Tag früh aufbauen, abends abbauen müssen ect.

Denkt auch mal an die Leute, die es zum See mal 30km oder mehr haben. Ich geh meist ein ganzes Wochenende raus, weil ich einfach über 20km zum See hab. Ich kann es mir nicht leisten, 6x am Wochenende zu fahren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Na klar ist die Durchsetzung des Verbotes zum wilden Campen grade für die Karpfenangler ein Problem. 

Neutral betrachtet geht es aber nicht gezielt gegen die Karpfenangler, sondern gegen das wilde Campen allgemein. 
Das ist übrigens nicht nur in Bayern verboten.

Wildes Campen ist halt begrifflich so definiert, dass man sich für die Übernachtung im Freien einrichtet. Dabei spielt die Art der Unterkunft keine Rolle. 

Fairerweise muss man ja zugestehen, dass wenn Angler sich für die Übernachtung im Freien einrichten, jeder andere Naturliebhaber oder Erholungssuchende das mit dem gleichen Recht auch machen dürfte. Das würde uns Anglern aber auch nicht gefallen. 

Das ist nun mal die Krux, wenn man in einem Industriestaat mit viel zu hoher Bevölkerungsdichte lebt.


----------



## Schleie! (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Jetzt mal die Frage....

In unserem verein gehören die meisten Grundstücke um den See dem Verein bzw. sind gepachtet.

Hier darf doch dann der Verein entscheiden, ob und wer zelten darf und wer nicht?


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Wenn´s keine Naturschutzgebiete sind und/oder in den Pachtverträgen keine Einschränkungen vorhanden sind, dann normalerweise ja.


----------



## Schleie! (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Dann betrifft es mich sowieso nicht


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Jetzt mal die Frage....
> 
> In unserem verein gehören die meisten Grundstücke um den See dem Verein bzw. sind gepachtet.
> 
> Hier darf doch dann der Verein entscheiden, ob und wer zelten darf und wer nicht?



Nein, nicht unbedingt:

Außer den Schutzgebeiten wie Naturschutzgebiet oder auch Landschaftsschutzgebiet oder auch Wasserschutzgebieten, in denen das sowieso gesetzl. geregelt ist, legt sowas die Gemeindeordnung fest.
Hier geht es nicht nur nach dem Charakter des Eigentums.


----------



## Syntac (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Ist auf jeden Fall nicht ohne... gerade auch das mit den Landschaftschutzgebieten. Habe meine Teiche direkt am Haus, das Ganze ist eingezäunt und innerhalb der Ortschaft. Kurz bevor ich das Haus erworben habe, wurde das gesamte Grundstück zum Landschaftschutzgebiet erklärt, mit Ausnahme der Fläche, auf der das Haus steht sowie nochmal die gleiche Grundfläche weil es bereits ein genehmigte Bauvoranfrage gab. 
Somit dürfte ich in meinem eigenen Garten, innerhalb der Ortschaft nichtmal über Nacht zelten. 
Das ist echt derb... Streng gesehen, wäre sogar auf der Wiese oberhalb der Teiche ein Gemüsebeet verboten, da die Wiese eben als Wiese eingetragen ist...


----------



## mario10 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Ich mach mir da keinen Kopf, bei uns in Oberbayern ist sowieso alles verboten #q


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Fingerhakeln, Jodeln, Fensterln und Schmalzlern obber ned!|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Fingerhakeln, Jodeln, Fensterln und Schmalzlern obber ned!|wavey:



Wenn die Franken boarisch redn :m


----------



## cHHristian (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

In Hamburg wollen sie und das Gemeinschaftsangeln verbieten, ist genauso bekloppt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



cHHristian schrieb:


> In Hamburg wollen sie und das Gemeinschaftsangeln verbieten, ist genauso bekloppt!



Das hier im Thread diskutierte hat nichts mit Verboten gegen Angeln an sich zu tun! Bitte lesen den Thread und komme nicht mit so wesensfremden ...


----------



## mario10 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Fingerhakeln, Jodeln, Fensterln und Schmalzlern obber ned!|wavey:



nur no a frog vo da zeit bis´s des a verbietn


----------



## Nanninga (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

*Die Opis jammern " ??????:e*



*Was soll dass denn !!!!!!#q*

*Der Angelsport ist eine der wenigen Sportarten bei dem es nicht auf das Alter ankommt und Alt und Jung meist gut miteinander auskommen. :mWillst Du das nun ändern?;+*


*Scheinbar ist dass bei Euch anders???#c*
*Oder jammerst Du jetzt über Opis???:c*

*(Vielleicht hab ich das auch falsch verstanden (hoffe ich).*

*Leben und leben lassen!!!:m*

*Jeder so wie er kannm, solange alles im Rahmen bleibt!!:vik:*

*Ansonsten finde ich es auch schade aber wahrscheinlich durch einzelne Übertreiber verursacht (nicht nur bei Anglern). Ich denke Bayern hat da überreagiert, eine andere regulierende Lösung wäre für alle sinnvoller!*

*Petri Heil*
*Nanni*


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

@Nanninga

Hast du dich im Thread geirrt?

Oder habe ich was überlesen ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Du änderst ja schnell mal dein Posting ... schöne Sache, wenn man sowas kann; 

dennoch bleibt mir dein Generationen Teil etwas verwirrend .
  |kopfkrat
aber du kannst ja schnell mal wieder editieren


----------



## Nanninga (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

[ 
Hast du dich im Thread geirrt?

Oder habe ich was überlesen ...[/QUOTE]  *von Toni 1962 auf Seite 5*


*Falls Du mich meinst* (wegen Nanninga@ in Oberzeile) , hab ich mich nicht geirrt, sondern nur auf den Beitrag von *Schleie! *auf Seite 4 reagiert.

Wir sind doch alle Angelfreaks ohne Unterschied wie Opis oder Junkis, oder?

Gruß nach München#6
trink eins von Eurem guten Weizen für mich mit!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

OK #h 

Habe zwar das schöne Biergartenwetter die letzten Tage doch sehr gelebt ... aber zwengs deiner trinke ich dann halt doch noch ein Bier und dann ein WEIßBIER für dich mit #g


----------



## Nanninga (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> OK #h
> 
> Habe zwar das schöne Biergartenwetter die letzten Tage doch sehr gelebt ... aber zwengs deiner trinke ich dann halt doch noch ein Bier und dann ein WEIßBIER für dich mit #g


Darf auch mehr sein oder ein paar Spaten oder Andechser, ich kann was vertragen also trink ruhig.#c

Aber ich glaube jetzt sind wir wirklich im falschen Thread oder?(Schäm)

Nanni vom anderen Ende der Republik.


----------



## Rille84 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Der Artikel wurde bereits Ende 2009 vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern in der Mitgliederzeitschrift veröffentlicht.

@Notung
Vielleicht haben es in letzter Zeit ein paar Angler an eurem Gewässer übertrieben und man hat diesen Artikel ausgegraben und den Kontrolleuren in die Hand gedrückt. Ist für alle auch verständlicher als ein rumwerfen mit §.

@alle anderen
Da der Erscheinungstermin bereits etwas zurückliegt wird sich nichts ändern. Mit "Wetterschutz" am Wasser bewegt man sich schon immer in einer Grauzone und es wird vom Landesfischereiverband nur die seit JAHREN bestehende Gesetzeslage näher erläutert.

Vielleicht aber für den einen oder anderen mal ein Denkanstoß.
Muss es ein Grill oder gar Lagerfeuer sein? Ein Gaskocher verschwindet nach dem Kochen im "Wetterschutz".
Braucht man unbedingt noch neben dem Bivy noch zwei Angelschirme als Sonnenschutz sowie eine extra Behausung für Lebensmittel und Gerätschaften? (Extrembeispiel schon mehrmals beobachtet!) 
Die Liste ließe sich endlos erweitern und es wäre als Folge durchaus denkbar dass man ein Verbot gegen unseren Wetterschutz in die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen der Fischereiverbände mit aufnimmt - keine Grauzone mehr 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Also ich muss sagen, das es echt einfach nur in Deutschland zu sovielen regeln und verboten kommen kann, und keiner den Wirklichen grund in der sache nachgeht...

was ist daran einzuwenden, ein wochenende die natur zu geniessen, von mir aus das quaken der frösche zu hören und ein paar schöne carps zu fangen....


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Nabend , 

Verbote , Einschränkungen gibt es schon länger. Die Behörden schaffen sich grundlagen um gegebenfalls handeln zu können. Wird das Fehlverhalten der Angler größer kann der Tanz beginnen.
Bis dahin sitzt einem beim Angeln immer die Angst im Nacken.... Es könnt ja passieren - gerade heute - auch wenn bisher diese Verbote sind immer 100% verfolgt werden. Es bleibt die "Angst".

Was mich persönlich daran befremdet ist das es Angler gibt die diesen Verboten geradezu hinterher hecheln - nur weil sie nicht pers. nicht betroffen u.o. anderen Anglern ihre Angelanrt nicht können. Als Zugabe kommen dann auch noch die aus ihren Löchern die der Meinung sind , nur weil es bei ihnen verboten muß es generell überall auch so sein..........


----------



## B.O.S. (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Aber zum Zeltverbot "ohne Boden" in Bayern... 
Absoluter Schwachsinn.
Ich frag mich "was für Menschen" sich sowas ausdenken.|gr:
Als würden die Angler mit Vorsatz die Umwelt kaputt machen.
Da werden ICE Trassen, Autobahnen gebaut und da wird a) nicht nur die Umwelt mit kaputt gemacht, sondern auch b) der Lebensraum von Tieren vernichtet.

Das soll mal einer verstehen.

#d

Ich gehe auch bald am Regen angeln "in Regenstauf".


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*



B.O.S. schrieb:


> Aber zum Zeltverbot "ohne Boden" in Bayern...
> Absoluter Schwachsinn.
> Ich frag mich "was für Menschen" sich sowas ausdenken.|gr:
> Als würden die Angler mit Vorsatz die Umwelt kaputt machen.
> ...



Es ist doch alles hier ausführlich und deutlich erklärt worden ..

vll. sollte man sich die Mühe machen und den Thread lesen und sich Gedanken zum dargestellten Sachverhalt machen


----------



## Janbr (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zelten mit oder ohne Boden verboten, in Bayern!!!!!*

Und man kann das Alles wieder auf eine einfache Formel bringen:

Mit den Leuten reden!

Es steht ja ausdruecklich beschrieben, dass man, ausser in Nationalparks, zum Uebernachten die Erlaubnis des Grundstuecksbesitzers benoetigt. Es ist also nicht verboten, aber man muss halt mit diesem reden.



> Dafür ist stets die Zustimmung des Grundstücksberechtigten
> erforderlich


 
In Landschaftsschutzgebieten ist dafuer die Kreisverwaltungsbehoerde zustaendig:



> In Landschaftsschutzgebieten
> ist in aller Regel die Erlaubnis der
> zuständigen Kreisverwaltungsbehörde
> (kreisfreie Stadt, Landratsamt) einzuholen;


 
Auch das Feuermachen kann man sich, ausser in bestimmten Schutzgebieten, von der Kreisverwaltungsbehoerde genehmigen lassen.



> Zum Betreiben offener Feuer (Kochstelle,
> Grill oder Lagerfeuer) ist anzumerken:
> 1. Landschaftsschutzgebiete: Erlaubnis
> der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde ist erforderlich;


 
Ich bin seit Mitte der 80er Jahre Pfadfinder und diese Regelungen gelten schon mindestens seit diesem Zeitpunkt. 

Gruss

Jan


----------

